# Need to find good quality pet food in Lisbon



## BellaLuna

I thought there was a different section on this forum for pet stuff but I guess not. 

Does anyone know of any pet food stores in Lisbon that sell natural (aka expensive) cat food. My cat has kidney issues and can't eat junk pet food. Thanks!


----------



## travelling-man

We find amazon.co.uk offers more choice & MUCH better prices. Look for free super saver deliveries & spend more than UKP25 to get it.


----------



## BellaLuna

So when I have an actual address I can order some food!


----------



## travelling-man

They'll probably even deliver to the hotel if you need them to.

What brand do you need & how soon do you need it?

Don't panic..... I'm sure we'll get you sorted out!


----------



## canoeman

The vast majority of Vets here sell specifically formulated food for Cats and dogs with health issues, also most pet shops and some supermarkets


----------



## siobhanwf

I buy all food (normally ARDEN GRANGE) for our boxers online from Amazon.co.uk, 

Orders over £25 are delivered free.


----------



## anapedrosa

I ordered from this site MedicAnimal.com there was a delivery charge, but the first order had a discount. I haven't compared with Amazon.uk yet, but will do.

Food was delivered to my mom's door (I sent it ahead so we would have food for our dog when we arrived - one less worry).


----------



## canoeman

Your only real issue with Amazon UK who you can pay in any currency is being Americian or Canadian you'd need to pay in $ or € so don't get quite such a good price as UK £'s with exchange rates and charges


----------



## anapedrosa

I use a Canadian credit card and find their exchange rate to be fairly reasonable. But, it does depend on where the currencies are at the time - hmm dog food arbitrage


----------



## canoeman

Normally your Card supplier will also make a charge for use outside country of card so it's exchange rate + card charge


----------



## anapedrosa

Our credit card suppliers do not charge for out of country use- our bank debit cards do. That's why I use credit cards.


----------



## canoeman

Lucky you


----------



## BellaLuna

Thank you all for your advice! I found a health food store called "Brio" that sells some pet food...it's very expensive, but she eats it, and I will check out the Vet. I think I will try to order some online too. Has anybody heard of Zooplus? They sell a lot of different brands.


----------



## jashhk825

any new update on cat food at lisbon? my cat now eats freeze dried cat food seems not availabe in Portgual.


----------



## MrBife

Everything is available in Portugal but it's sometimes harder to find. A google search for the term 'racao congelado para gatos lisboa' throws up a lot of options all over the city. 

Having been through much of this with our own furry friends we find they seem to prefer the pet food from Aldi with a little freshly cooked chicken added.


----------

